# Nutube 6P1



## Rorschach (Jul 19, 2020)

*Nutube 6P1*

Este doble triodo encapsulado de última generación, que en principio se ha utilizado en preamplificadores para guitarra, y/o pedales de efectos, va encontrando también aplicaciones en audio.
​
El Nutube 6P1 fue presentado hace un par de años en el foro, por Luis Eduardo Sanchez, es muy interesante de ver : Korg Nutube... El resurgir del audio Valvular??

Una de sus aplicaciones en audio se puede ver en el siguiente video, donde está acoplado a un amplificador clase D con TPA3110 :





Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 19, 2020)

Un link interesante:



			http://www.firstwatt.com/pdf/art_diy_nutube_preamp.pdf
		


Dos artículos que complementan y ayudan a entender mejor la aplicación del Nutube:

El documento inicial:



			http://www.firstwatt.com/pdf/art_h2.pdf
		


y su revisión más reciente:



			http://www.firstwatt.com/pdf/art_h2_v1.pdf
		


Por último, un artículo interesantísimo, que ayuda a abrir un poco más la cabeza sobre esta tecnología:



			http://www.audiopax.com/e/pdfs/artigos/Whysingle-endedtubeamplifiers.pdf


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 21, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Un link interesante:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.firstwatt.com/pdf/art_diy_nutube_preamp.pdf



Este preamplificador puede ser adquirido también como kit para armar, ver la sección ventas de Diyaudio : Korg Nutube B1 Preamplifier PCB + Fairchild JFETs

Ver video del armado, y puesta en funcionamiento, un poquito largo..........





Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

